# Requesting Acer Aspire 5670 eRecovery Utlility/Driver



## Verac (Jul 26, 2007)

I've gotten my laptop ALMOST back to normal except for I am missing the eRecovery utility, it was not found on the Acer website, and for those of you who know about my previous problem, my laptop is working again.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Can you not access it from eManager/Recovery?


----------



## Verac (Jul 26, 2007)

No, because that's not on there.. My laptop was wiped via a retail disk, and had all drivers and utilities available on the site downloaded and installed, eRecovery was not one of them.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

you tried here?.....
http://support.acer-euro.com/empowering_technology/utility2.html
Do you not have to install the Management Console first?


----------



## Verac (Jul 26, 2007)

Uhh... No actually, I only saw the Drivers/Utilities page, which uhh, had only some utilities I guess. Thank you so much, Houndog.

Edit
It won't install:
Old NAPP version, eRecovery cannot be installed in this machine.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

God, Acer support are terrible!
Seems that once you lose the Recovery Partition on your disk, you lose the eRecovery capability and you need the Acer Napp CD to create another. Is your partition still there?
Can you access any recovery options using Alt + F10 during POST?

http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/ftp/ftp.html
http://support.acer-euro.com/empowering_technology/nbutility.html


----------



## Verac (Jul 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, no. My brother, (computer wizard) wiped both partitions because they both had a windows copy, at that point I was having corrupt files that made windows not run. so I put another copy on the D drive to try and fix it. So, no. C and D are now just C, all 107 GB that make up 2 partitions out of 3. And what exactly is an Acer Napp CD?
Edit
Oh, and the 3rd partition is the permanent one, the one that cannot be deleted or wiped.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Do a Google search for Acer Napp CD.

Don't know what you mean by the 3rd partition is the permanent one. What size overall is your hard disk drive?


----------

